# mefferts 5x5



## Erik (Sep 6, 2006)

Are the mefferts 5x5's good or not?


----------



## mrCage (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes B) 

But sadly currently out of stock. And lately also they have also tiled version that makes it kinda big when u have small hands :angry: 

-PK


----------



## Me (Sep 8, 2006)

its an eastsheen 5x5 isnt it? both the mini, and the regular?


----------



## pjk (Sep 8, 2006)

I have Eastsheen 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5, and all are nice, and have worked well for me this far.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrCage_@Sep 6 2006, 03:02 PM
> *But sadly currently out of stock.*



I don't think so.


----------



## pjk (Sep 9, 2006)

Stefan, this is a little off subject, but how do you juggle 5 balls? I saw that video. What did you do to learn to do that? Where is a good place to buy quality juggling balls?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 9, 2006)

Isn't that what PMs are for? Anyway, 3 balls is very easy and I've done it for years (not much, maybe an hour each year on average) and this summer I decided to try five. It's the same pattern as 3 balls just with 5 so you just gotta be faster and more accurate. I got my balls from http://thewjf.com/ though there sure are other places, too. If you read the oldest entries in my juggling diary you can see how I started practicing.


----------



## pjk (Sep 9, 2006)

Excellent, thanks.


----------



## Me (Sep 20, 2006)

Do all the 5x5s come with tiles on them? can you take them off and replace them with stickers?


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2006)

I bought my Eastsheen 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5 cubes off eBay brand new. They were from Meferts. Check out UKCubed, his name is Tony, he sells puzzle fairly cheap.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Sep 21 2006, 02:04 AM
> *They were from Meferts.*


How do you know?


----------



## chiperten (Sep 21, 2006)

I just bought a mefferts mini master cube. Are the puzzles from Meffert's Eastsheen brand? At first I thought this was a cheap puzzle because it was thin plastic like the crappy cubes you can get for a dollar. But I applied some lube and I really enjoy it now. I'm not sure I trust it as much as my rubiks 5x5x5. The rubik's proffessor's cube seems much more sturdy.


----------



## raoul st. texas (Sep 29, 2006)

ok...i've had it with my rubiks 5x5. i've been practicing a lot more on it since i got a puppy and spend an amazing amount of time outside waiting for him to do his thing. anyway, during the centers the cube is ok, but when i go to edges and start doing simple R' F R F' moves, it jams if it's not PERFECTLY aligned. then when i'm doing final 3x3 solve and using my normal "fast" algs, it has become a nightmare and it will stop me mid alg...which often times makes me lose my place and i'm back to fixing the f2l.

problem: center corners "spin" 90-180degrees and lock. if i'm going too fast (which is the speed i could be performing if the cube could hang with me) the corners spin past 180 and kick the center edge out.

i've tried normal lube to no avail. moved to a really light lub and that did nothing. so i tried a slightly thicker lube. nothing works.

don't get me wrong, i'm not flying on this thing. i watch joels vids and i'm 1/2 of his speed during faster algs. i really think i could cut my time in half if the cube worked.

so, bottom line...what brand are all you monster 5x5'ers out there using?


----------



## pjk (Sep 29, 2006)

Stefan: I asked the seller and he said all his items were from Mefferts. I have also compared my cubes with others who are Eastsheen and they were the same.

On another note, Mr. Fung (mmwfung here) just got like 3rd on an UWR on the 5x5 speedsolving with a 5x5 Eastsheen, so obviously they have some potential.
Patrick


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Sep 29 2006, 10:47 PM
> * Stefan: I asked the seller and he said all his items were from Mefferts. I have also compared my cubes with others who are Eastsheen and they were the same.
> *


 Yeah, I didn't doubt they're Eastsheen. I just thought that because of the amount of cubes he sells he'd maybe buy from Eastsheen, not from Meffert. Oh well...


----------



## pjk (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, okay, no problem. Stefan, you going to Worlds next year?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2006)

Definitely. Why? Wanna punch me into the face for all my nitpicking?


----------



## pjk (Oct 2, 2006)

Cool. Haha, no. I don't take anything I take online too personal. I am hoping to make it to Worlds next year, and we can meet eachother. Sounds like it will be a blast.


----------

